

Ask HN: What do use to start an email newsletter/list? - vishalzone2002

What tools or resources are handy to start a new email newsletter or list from scratch?
Share your list or experiences.
======
thursdayb
Mailchimp is one of the better options (I use it with all of my clients).
They've created some great getting started documentation:
[http://kb.mailchimp.com/](http://kb.mailchimp.com/).

------
cblock811
Mailchimp is a great platform. If you are building a list for a blog then
SumoMe is great for email capture. What are you using this list for?

------
emcarey
mail chimp also....MOVABLE INK. really cool company that can do real time
animations and videos in emails.
[https://movableink.com/](https://movableink.com/)

------
sauere
+1 for Mailchimp. Another good option that i have used is Benchmarkemail.

------
jordsmi
Aweber all day. Mixed with leadpages for your landing pages

------
cosmosraker
Mailchimp and Mandrill

------
techdog
Mailchimp and AWeber.

